# Mom returns from Afghanistan to share home duties with soldier husband



## GAP (30 Sep 2008)

Mom returns from Afghanistan to share home duties with soldier husband
Mike Armstrong, Global National  Published: Tuesday, September 30, 2008
Article Link

As we continued our Global National election road trip, when we touched down in Brandon, we didn't go to bed. Instead, we went to a military base. The latest rotation of soldiers returning after a long tour of duty in Afghanistan is from CFB Shilo. On this night, 40 were arriving home. Their families were waiting. Rod Mackenzie walked into the gym with his two daughters and his son. The Mackenzie kids, in their pyjamas, are used to this. Their dad did his tour back in 2006. This time it's been Dad on duty on the home front. "You can't expect to go all the time, and not let your spouse," Rod Mackenzie says. "You make your choice when you join." When the bus finally pulls up, the soldiers walk off calmly. The Mackenzie kids spot Mom and run to her. She hugs each one tightly, and only breaks away because she wants to get to the next. When the family makes it to their van, one daughter sits up front next to her father, before realizing that she has to sit in back again. Mom is home now. Finally.
More on link


----------



## Sub_Guy (30 Sep 2008)

So what is the big deal?  Moms have been going away for a while now. 

I am glad that soldier came home safe, but this story is nothing new or unique.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Sep 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> So what is the big deal?  Moms have been going away for a while now.
> 
> I am glad that soldier came home safe, but this story is nothing new or unique.



Agreed.  I was looking for more such as her being a civilian or on her first tour or something like that.  Something that would put a "different" spin on it.


----------



## Yrys (30 Sep 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> So what is the big deal?  Moms have been going away for a while now.



Maybe it's new for the NP ? 

I don't know, I don't read it...


----------



## gaspasser (30 Sep 2008)

The media love the word "MOM" in the same sentence with "soldier" and "coming home".
It doesn't seem to matter that many MOMs stay behind and take care of business while hubby's away.  We all have our seperate duties nowadays, and if that means DAD takes care of business at home, then so be it.  I personally don't see the guffaw about MOM coming home; I was deployed with many MOMs.   :warstory:   who missed their kids as much as I've missed mine.  Missed hubby as much as I missed the missus.    ;D


----------



## geo (30 Sep 2008)

Hey, when we're dealing with returning soldiers..... It's not a problem to be boring...... It's a good thing IMHO

  :cheers:


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 Sep 2008)

I think what's different is that BOTH have been deployed.  Also, the public has the vision of the man going in theater and the woman staying behind, which is a little bit non-traditional (but I've never said it's wrong, au contraire).


----------



## armyvern (30 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I think what's different is that BOTH have been deployed.  Also, the public has the vision of the man going in theater and the woman staying behind, which is a little bit non-traditional (but I've never said it's wrong, au contraire).



They (& the media) may get over it in the next century or so ... but I somehow doubt it.  :-\


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 Sep 2008)

Vern, believe it or not, for the general public, it's still something unusual to have female deployed in a theater.  Not too long ago, females weren't allowed in combat trades. 

For you and I, it's something very normal now, since we're exposed to it everyday.  However, the media doesn't write their stories with only us (the military) in mind.


----------



## GAP (30 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Vern, believe it or not, for the general public, it's still something unusual to have female deployed in a theater.  Not too long ago, females weren't allowed in combat trades.
> 
> For you and I, it's something very normal now, since we're exposed to it everyday.  However, the media doesn't write their stories with only us (the military) in mind.



It is still the unusual for me......


----------



## armyvern (30 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Vern, believe it or not, for the general public, it's still something unusual to have female deployed in a theater.  Not too long ago, females weren't allowed in combat trades.
> 
> For you and I, it's something very normal now, since we're exposed to it everyday.  However, the media doesn't write their stories with only us (the military) in mind.



I realize that - that's precisely why I said "some time in the next century they *may* get over it" --- it has been TWENTY years already. That's a generation you know. 

There's girls who've joined and are doing these jobs ... who weren't even alive back when we couldn't. I somewhat imagine that the media's still focussing on this as being something "special" will irritate those girls even more than it does me --- and rest assured --- it irritates the HELL out of me.


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 Sep 2008)

Vern, I hear ya, my wife is the same...  

Maybe the fact that it's the first real "war" (where people die from bullets and bombs) since they were allowed into combat makes it different...


----------



## armyvern (30 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Maybe the fact that it's the first real "war" (where people die from bullets and bombs) since they were allowed into combat makes it different...



On that note, it's also the first real "war" (although we have had CF members die from bullets & bombs in the interim "peacekeeping" role) that any soldier with a couple of decades with of experience has been involved in - male or female.

There's a new generation - *all * at war for the first time - regardless of sex.


----------



## Armymedic (30 Sep 2008)

there was a commenter on the G&M comment site that was adamant that no Cdn women soldiers were killed or wounded in Afghanstan....

he was shut down pretty quick.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I think what's different is that BOTH have been deployed.



Gee, they could have done a story on my spouse and me (and countless others) when we BOTH deployed on the SAME Roto....

Not trying to make light of anyone's return from tour but it must have been a slow news day.


----------



## helpup (1 Oct 2008)

Slow News Day or not, and I do agree with most of the points brought up.  I will take anything that reminds Canadians that there are both parents now who are in larger numbers deploying one at a time or together overseas. The press in this case is showing a human intrest story that for me is "free advertising" for a " way of life"

My 2Cents


----------



## Jimmy67 (6 Oct 2008)

While I understand how tough it is to be away from a spouse and children, and that is what the media will automatically zero in on, try coming home to NO ONE (family too far away etc)... 

Standing around at the post-tour obligatory photo ops and family reunions when you are single isn't much fun. Especially when you have to call a cab at 3am to get home to an empty house. Thank God I was proactive and remembered to put a 40 ouncer aside in the cupboard for my return. Mr. Wiser was glad to see me at least. ;D

Please don't take this as whining, as it honestly isn't meant to be, but I do feel us singletons sometimes get forgotten about...


----------



## gaspasser (7 Oct 2008)

Yes, you are sometimes left out of the big reunions at the AMU or base gym.  Why didn't any family members come to see you arrive??  I can understand if they live on the other side of the country, but weren't any friends or girlfriends there to greet you??


----------

